# My lovely Lily.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

This is Lily. She's a baby Brazilian White Knee tarantula. I got her as a sling. ..was so afraid I would kill her she was so tiny and fragile, just a little greenish white blob. Now she's getting quite lovely but nowhere near her adult size/color. She hates to have her picture taken, though, and never cooperates. And nope, I have no clue if she's a she. Hopefully the girlie name and hopeful thinking will sway things in my favor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha. I love Karen's response. She almost always says "cute!", but not this time!

Enjoy your arachnid. They are fascinating creatures. :-D


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, they definitely aren't for everyone!  I think they are just wonderful. I always tell people to just try to imagine it's just like a hamster. ..with fangs and venom. :grin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

EEK....A Spider~!! :shocked::crazy::shock::cheers:artygoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Neat.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I love the runninng goat! I always say it's a really good thing I had all boys since I am so into creepy crawlies!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is a website I found so you can tell the gender
https://thespiderroom.wordpress.com/is-it-a-boy-or-a-girl/


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. JK_Farms. Unfortunately she's too little, yet, to tell by that. I will check her next shed though, because she's getting a bit bigger.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Bummer. When I first saw the title of the thread I thought it would be a goat! :ROFL:

She is nice though anyway!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I gotta admit, I figured that was the only way anyone would even see my spider! Lol. I need to put a few pics of my beautiful goatie girls on here soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she friendly?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Goats and snakes and tarantula's, Oh my!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

No, she's really skittish right now and this is one of the not as docile breeds, anyway. I have seen people holding them but she's going to be more like a pet fish. ..just to look at. I have had several I could hold, though, years ago.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If it turns out to be a girl are you going to find her a mate?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Goats and snakes and tarantula's, Oh my!


I have no clue how I missed this earlier! It describes my life perfectly! Lol 

Yes, I would love to get a mate for her. I actually had 2...one died early on during a molt so I panic now every time she molts. I was hoping I had a male and female. The guy I got then from sold about 125 (I think that's what he said) to a pet store and kept a bunch. Breeding them could be profitable. I wanted to ask how much he sold them for but didn't have the nerve to. He is one of my kids' teachers and gave me mine because he knew I was a spider lover so I figured that was a rude question. Lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, what a pretty spidey - boy or girl! How old?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  She's almost a year old. It takes 3 to 4 years to reach full adult size in these guys.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How big will she get?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She can have a leg span of about 9" if she's a girl. So not exactly a small spider! Lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

New-goat-mom said:


> Thanks.  She's almost a year old. It takes 3 to 4 years to reach full adult size in these guys.


Yeah, well s/he is a beauty indeed!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!  I have always been fascinated by how beautiful insects and arachnids are.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol new goat mom you would be right at home in oz,we have all sorts of creepy things,giant cockroaches,bird eating spiders,huge centipedes ( for some unknown reason they like to crall up our bath drain hole and get trapped in the bath freaking me out!!) massive Huntsman spiders that like to come inside when it looks like rain,I was watching a DVD with family,I had the remote control and went to pause movie and put my hand on something hairy! Jumped up screaming and flinging the remote across the room family thought it was more entertaining than the movie!
Then we have the deadly Funel web spider,in NSW state people collect them for milking.All spiders give me the creepy goose bumps lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yup...sounds like my kind of place!  I will confess, though, you know granddaddy longlegs...those absolutely harmless spider things that can't even bite? I am terrified of them. I mean scream like a little girl terrified! I have caught and relocated rattlesnakes, copperheads, black widows with their egg sack...and those little things send me running. :underchair:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

New-goat-mom said:


> This is Lily. She's a baby Brazilian White Knee tarantula. I got her as a sling. ..


Is Sling the name for a baby spider?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yes. That's what they are called when they are just brand new hatchlings. I have always thought it sounds like a rather strange name for them. Lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The only thing to fear is fear itself and...... Spiders!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> The only thing to fear is fear itself and...... Spiders!


:slapfloor:

My mom takes care of an older lady who lives in a house in her yard. She is so afraid of spiders she will call my mother in the middle of the night to come get it if she wakes up and happens to see one! Lol Mom refuses to squish them (good mom) so she scoops them up and takes them out.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

I thought it would've been a goat too! lol; can't imagine why I thought that! I love spiders; my husband makes fun of me because I refuse to kill spiders I find. I relocate them. I enjoy the "creepy" animals too. They need love too! Even if it isn't the traditional "love" by means of snuggling. lol :wink:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

bamaherd said:


> I thought it would've been a goat too! lol; can't imagine why I thought that! I love spiders; my husband makes fun of me because I refuse to kill spiders I find. I relocate them. I enjoy the "creepy" animals too. They need love too! Even if it isn't the traditional "love" by means of snuggling. lol :wink:


Yeah, snuggling might not be the best idea! Lol Its strange, I have found that more men are afraid of creepy crawlies than women. At least from what I have seen. And they want to kill them all! Thankfully my 4 sons all learned from their momma.  A few days ago I found this guy at an antique shop. How could anyone not love something so beautiful!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Yeah, snuggling might not be the best idea! Lol Its strange, I have found that more men are afraid of creepy crawlies than women. At least from what I have seen. And they want to kill them all! Thankfully my 4 sons all learned from their momma.  A few days ago I found this guy at an antique shop. How could anyone not love something so beautiful!


Too funny!! I love bats so we installed bat boxes in our backyard. I love the sounds they make.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If I had to choose a favorite animal I really think it would be bats! They are just incredible creatures!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've always been very fond of vultures, for some reason. Ever since I was a kid I loved seeing them soar. No desire to cuddle them though!


----------

